# 8n thermostat



## fatboy43 (Mar 16, 2009)

does anybody have a napa part # for a 1950 8n thermostat


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I dont, but then again my tractor doesnt have a thermostat in it. The guy that owned it before me took it out and I havnt seen the need to fix it yet. Sorry I couldnt help ya with it they have one listed at http://www.just8ns.com/index1.htm


----------



## rmlarsen (Mar 23, 2009)

*Thermostat*

I don't see one on their on-line ordering page under Tractor parts. they show upper/lower radiator hoses and water pumps, but no thermostats.


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

Will this work for you?

http://www.ytmag.com/cgi-bin/store/model_parts.cgi?SearchArea=FORD&&md=8N&cat=Cooling System&r=mcats


----------



## partsman (Apr 23, 2009)

OEM part# B2NN8575A


----------



## Jra7575 (May 3, 2009)

Best place for parts I found is Just8ns.com. Derek will hook you up. They have everything including the thermostat you seek. Good luck.......JRA


----------



## mrpoppy (Sep 21, 2007)

Fatboy,
A place called N-Complete has a Thermostat for your Ford. I have ordered several parts for My 8n and I am well pleased with them.
Mrpoppy


----------

